# pet id



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

hello all , my second question for the eve, i was wondering when we tour europe next year my dogs id tag will have my mob number and appropriate codes, would it help if i put the make and reg of the van on the otherside in case she gets to wondering off from near the van or on aires or even just out of sight, any thoughts ??


----------



## Darloboy (Oct 27, 2010)

Yes it is a good idea. 

We have home and mobile numbers, address and motorhome reg, make and model. At least that way if either go missing there is a fighting chance to get them back


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

If it's on a lead as it should be then it will not wander off, if it does for whatever reason then your mobile number should be enough.

Mike


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

well i was nt suggesting she "just wonders off " god forbid !!! our dog is only ever let off lead if the area is secure, then not too often as i dont trust her as she gets distracted easily i was just wondering how many others put van name and no on id, dont shoot me !!!!


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

peaky said:


> well i was nt suggesting she "just wonders off " god forbid !!! our dog is only ever let off lead if the area is secure, then not too often as i dont trust her as she gets distracted easily i was just wondering how many others put van name and no on id, dont shoot me !!!!


It's okay I just spotted your response in time to cancel the contract.  
We only have the mobile number on ours just in case and I still think that it's enough.

Mike


----------

